# Ki korán kel aranyat lel = the early bird catches the worm



## Encolpius

Helló, a Magyar-Angol Nagyszótárban és az Idiómaszótárban is a magyar Ki korán kel aranyat lel mondás úgy van lefordítva hogy the early bird catches the worm. Szerintem helytelenül. Egyetértetek? Kösz.


----------



## Torontal

Szia!

Szerintem nincs vele probléma. Persze szó szerint angolul _He who gets up early finds gold_ lenne, de ezt nem használják náluk, az angolban_ the early bird catches the worm_ közmondás fejezi ki ugyanazt a gondolatot. Visszafelé játszva, magyarul is teljesen idegenül hangzana ha szó szerint fordítanánk le a _the early bird catches the worm_ -ot.


----------



## francisgranada

Encolpius said:


> a Magyar-Angol Nagyszótárban és az Idiómaszótárban is a magyar Ki korán kel aranyat lel mondás úgy van lefordítva hogy the early bird catches the worm. Szerintem helytelenül. Egyetértetek?


Szerintem nem "úgy van lefordítva", hanem a szótárakban a közmondás angol változata "van feltüntetve".


----------



## Encolpius

Mert itt valahogyan mást jelent az early bird: wiktionary
De úgy tűnik az angol anyanyelvűek se biztosak benne. Megkérdeztem.
Az the early bird catches the worm-nek szerintem nincs is magyar megfelelője. Ötlet?


----------



## Zsanna

Nekem is jó megfelelőnek tűnik az angol közmondás és még a wiktionary linkben sem látom, hogy hol lehet a gond. (Azt sem értem, hogy az angol anyanyelvűeknek hol lehet a probléma..., bár kétségtelen, hogy a közmondások értelmezésében elég nagy szabadságuk van az anyanyelvűeknek, bármilyen nyelvről van szó - bár lehet, hogy nem bármelyik közmondásról...  )

Az _early bird_ önmagában használatos olyan emberre, aki _koránkelő_ (szó szerint), de ez úgyis csak kiragadás lenne a közmondásból, tehát nem mérvadó.
Itt a koránkelés egyébként is némileg átvitt értelemben szerepel, mert a lényeg az, hogy ha elsőként jelensz meg valahol, akkor olyat találsz, amit az utánad jövők már nem fognak (mert te "lecsapsz" rá még előttük). 
Ld. még pl. "Ahhoz korán kell kelned, hogy fülön csípj ilyesmin." (Azaz ügyesebbnek kellene lenned ahhoz, hogy...)


----------

